# kündigung bei tencents - wie geht das?



## marlies1819 (8 Juni 2009)

ich hatte eine telefonnummer, da ging keiner ran und eine postandresse in herford, da gibts tencents nicht. ich will da kündigen, weil die immer mehr geld von mir wollen. ich bin naiv da reingetappert und komm jetzt nicht mehr raus, weiss jemand rat?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: kündigung bei tencents - wie geht das?*

Hast Du es bei der Anschrift versucht, die im Impressum der Webseite auf tencents.de steht?
Wenn die Firma auch per Post nicht erreichbar ist, dann müsstest Du ja den Umschlag mit dem Postvermerk haben.
Den gut aufheben. Im Streitfall kann man dann glaubhaft machen, dass dort niemand erreichbar ist. Was ein Verstoß gegen Transparenzbestimmungen des BGB ist. Jemand, der in Deutschland Dienstleistungen anbietet, muss dafür sorgen, dass ihn Post auch erreicht. Ansonsten hat er eventuelle Rechtsfolgen daraus selbst zu tragen. Die Rechtsfolgen könnten z.B. so bewertet werden, dass er von der Kündigung hätte Kenntnis haben können und dies aber durch eigenes unlauteres Verhalten sabotiert hat.

Wenn man dann nicht zahlt bzw. Abbuchungen zurückbuchen lässt, wird man böse Mahnbriefe bekommen. Wenn dann auch dort keine schlüssige zustellfähige Anschrift des ehrenwerten Unternehmens enthalten ist, dann spricht eigentlich alles dafür, diese Mahnschreiben zu ignorieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid ?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## marlies1819 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: kündigung bei tencents - wie geht das?*

vielen dank für den tip - aber ist es denn wirklich so, dass ich das jetzt nicht bezahlen muss? bzw. wenn ich anfange zu zahlen und nicht kündigen kann, türmt sich die summe ja immer mehr?!


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: kündigung bei tencents - wie geht das?*

Wenn ich nachweislich ein Kündigungsschreiben verschickt habe, was dann als unzustellbar zurückkommt, dann würde ich nach diesem Zeitpunkt keine weiteren Zahlungen mehr leisten.
Bei eventuellen Mahnschreiben würde ich in einer Antwort auf die Unzustellbarkeit der Kündigung verweisen, die Forderung bestreiten und weitere Zahlungen verweigern.
So würde zumindest ich es machen.
Wer Zweifel hat, soll sich von der Verbraucherzentrale oder von einem Anwalt beraten lassen.


----------



## marlies1819 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: kündigung bei tencents - wie geht das?*

alles klar - das läuft ja schon über ein inkasso-büro, dann kann ich dahinschreiben, auf die kündigung verweisen. und die verbraucherzentrale ist auch ein guter tip, danke!


----------

